# Is all Snowfoam S***E?



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Firstly I get a really good thick foam coverage with my PW + lance, so I am happy that I am applying correctly.

However, I'm now on my second Snowfoam concentrate and to date both are pants. They remove bugger all dirt and it doesn't seem to matter if the vehicles are well sealed or waxed. I've also tried different dwell times, also to no great effect.
The washing stage of my detail takes longer now, rather than being quicker 
Any suggestions for a really effective Snowfoam that will speed the process up, before I bin this stage altogether.

As usual, thanks in advance.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Tbh mate I much prefer a pre-wash rather than a snow foam. 
I usually use AF Citrus Power or VP Citrus Pre Wash. Applied through a pump sprayer. Leave to dwell for 5 mins then pressure wash off. Better results and less messing about with cleaning equipment afterwards. 
Snow Foam does have it's place. I will use it when I'm doing a more in depth clean and use the foam to clean panel gaps and between badges and stuff. 

This is only my opinion of course, others may think otherwise.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bilt hammer auto foam


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

NoTouch is good

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294971


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

What products did you experience this with? And please describe your process.

In general, I use ValetPRO Citrus Pre-Wash or ValetPRO Advancede Neutral Snow Foam through my 6ltr. pump-sprayer, that way it can be used at a more effective dilution-ratio while still being LSP-safe. VP CPW I use at 1:10 and VP ANSF at 1:20, it's far more effective than it is through the foam lance, which is just creating a lot of heavily diluted foam instead of apply an effective solution on the paint. And I apply in on "dry" paint - pre-rinsing will do the same as using it through the lance; diluting it and making it less effective. 

The foam lance is not a waste of money though. I use mine every time to apply the shampoo solution on to the paintwork, to aid lubricity (less friction) during the wash. I still use 2 buckets. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a thick coat of foam does'nt mean it will work tbh, ive had equal if not better results with a weak mix of G101 as a pre wash rather than snow foaming. that said, envy foam and am details foam both work well for me should i decide to use a foam. rinsing after the foam has dwelled is important - a quick blast isn't enough really, a thorough rinse from bottom to top and back to the bottom again taking several minutes to do so is important imo.

that said, snow foam isn't for everyone..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its not all down to what snowfoam you use, a good powerful pressure washer is also as important


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> a thick coat of foam does'nt mean it will work tbh, ive had equal if not better results with a weak mix of G101 as a pre wash rather than snow foaming. that said, envy foam and am details foam both work well for me should i decide to use a foam. rinsing after the foam has dwelled is important - a quick blast isn't enough really, a thorough rinse from bottom to top and back to the bottom again taking several minutes to do so is important imo.
> 
> that said, snow foam isn't for everyone..


Always wondered what g101 would be like. What ratio do you use and does it adversely affect your lsp?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

about 100ml of G101 to 900ml water in a spray bottle, very approximate as ive never messed about being exacte with ratios. no effect that ive noticed but no snow foam is truly LSP safe anyway, they all wear away at it gradually...


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Another one for chemical guys no touch.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> about 100ml of G101 to 900ml water in a spray bottle, very approximate as ive never messed about being exacte with ratios. no effect that ive noticed but no snow foam is truly LSP safe anyway, they all wear away at it gradually...


what lsp did you have on at the time Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

at the mo, AM seal


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd say iron x snow soap, after using for the first time the other day I would highly recommend it!!


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

alexjb said:


> Tbh mate I much prefer a pre-wash rather than a snow foam.
> I usually use AF Citrus Power or VP Citrus Pre Wash. Applied through a pump sprayer. Leave to dwell for 5 mins then pressure wash off. Better results and less messing about with cleaning equipment afterwards.
> Snow Foam does have it's place. I will use it when I'm doing a more in depth clean and use the foam to clean panel gaps and between badges and stuff.
> 
> This is only my opinion of course, others may think otherwise.


Are these used neat or diluted?


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I've started to think this recently. The car looks lovely and clean until you look closely, and there is always a thin layer of dirt left which I still think will cause swirls whatever mitt you use.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

petesim**** said:


> I've started to think this recently. The car looks lovely and clean until you look closely, and there is always a thin layer of dirt left which I still think will cause swirls whatever mitt you use.


Same here. Ive been using vp citrus in a pump sprayer at the jetwash a lot lately for a quick cleanup due to a lack of time at weekends to wash the car properly also the crap weather. I usually snowfoam at home then 2 BM etc but I reckon VP is doing as good a job as the foam does. Plus its a lot quicker setup and makes less mess on the road. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

to be honest, I think snowfoam is more show then anything else. It can work, because they use stuff like this in industrial cleaning, but those are very strong chemicals. At work, the metal enforced jetwash hose has broken several times because of how strong it is.
If you want it to be LSP-safe, it has to be such a weak sollution, it won't or will hardly do it's job...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Af avalanche is a thinner foam but with immense cleaning power, it's infused with citrus power 

To me, cleaning power is more important than my car looking like it's having a shave


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumb:Thanks for all the info guys - going to try some VP citrus and pump spray, followed by PW.:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A snow foam is never going to be a touch less wash, even when sealed with the latest quartz coatings on the market. Think of them more as an aid, to help sorften up the dirt, mud and grime in the panels before you blast it with the pressure washer. Compared to a basic pressure rinse using a snow foam or pre wash then pressure rinse will remove more dirt.

Also think about it in the sense that you're rinsing off softened grime instead of trying the push off dirt that is nicely stuck to the panel.

Also as mentioned above, a weak dilution of snow foam over the car just as you actually wash really helps to add dilution, help it stop drying out and hold that dirt away from the paint on really dirty cars


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm stating the obvious, but what lsp you have will also have an affect on how well a snowfoam or prewash work. My cars got 2 coats of Dodo SNH , applied back in october. It beads well enough and looks good when clean, but I always felt the dirt 'stuck' to it more than previously when using AG HD Wax. I applied a coat of neat C2V3 a few weeks ago and since then have noticed its a lot easier to clean using either method of prewashing.
Mike


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks again for the info guys,

I've used SF on all different finishes, my van has 2 nano sealants and various waxes on different panels. No significant difference is noticed when snowfoaming.

In fact I can PW off the dirt more effectively without the SF as I can see the grime moving, hence my OP.

Go figure!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Always wondered what g101 would be like. What ratio do you use and does it adversely affect your lsp?


beat me too it, haha I'm thinking of trying 1:15 to start with and see how that goes


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Never used snow foam, rather use G101 or VP citrus through a pump sprayer which to me does the same job as snow foam but creates less mess and does the same job


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

I use G101 4:1 on wheels (agitated) and while it's okay, it's not brilliant - still have to hand wash with shampoo! Also I'm sure it's stripping any protection


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

lucky_paddy said:


> I use G101 4:1 on wheels (agitated) and while it's okay, it's not brilliant - still have to hand wash with shampoo! Also I'm sure it's stripping any protection


I use at 6/1 or 8/1 for wheels and degreasing tyres, personally find it a lot more effective through a foaming spray head


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm one that thinks that snow foam is good for what it does. I use foam as first step when the car is really filthy, when I don't like the idea of high pressure water moving debris across the paint, when it can soften and lift the worst of it prior to pressure washing. I don't expect foam to act as a TFR. I'd worry that a foam powerful enough to shift traffic film would probably weaken some of my LSP. So foam first with BH Autofoam, then a hand pressure spray with VP Citrus Pre-wash just around the bottom of the car and inside the arches before pressure washing again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It can work and if it takes some off all the better.

For me so far its Bilt Hamber then Autosmart xls.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actimousse XLS is a great cleaner but I'm wary of using it week in week out. As Blackmondie said it's a trade off between really cleaning the car or protecting your lsp 
Mike


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Yes it is!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

To date I have not seen road dirt removed by using a pressure washer effectively. Some might come off but the only way to get all the dirt off is by some mechanical means.

What I see as important is to have some kind of wetting agent to break the surface tension in the water to stop it from beading quite so much so the car is already wet when you start the actual washing process.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> To date I have not seen road dirt removed by using a pressure washer effectively. Some might come off but the only way to get all the dirt off is by some mechanical means.
> 
> What I see as important is to have some kind of wetting agent to break the surface tension in the water to stop it from beading quite so much so the car is already wet when you start the actual washing process.


Yeah the power washer alone wont take the muck off but can with a decent foam to start the breakdown and or lift.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

A Citrus Pre cleaner is the way forward,Snow Foam well its fun and thats about it.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i personally use hazesafe sprayed on as a pre wash,works well through a foam lance to


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> A Citrus Pre cleaner is the way forward


I have just ordered some VP Citrus Pre-Wash.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

This thread popped up at the right time. 

I hope this helps the OP..

My cars are always well protected so I always find snowfoam works a treat so I wanted to try it on something 'less well protected'.

I borrowed the company pool car last weekend which was perfect..
This car has only ever been to the local car wash place and has been rather neglected for the last couple of months without a single wash. Now showing 113,000 miles and just having done 2 trips from Manchester to Lincoln and back last week any foam would have it's work cut out.

This is how it looked.


















































So using the tried and tested method of whacking an inch of MagiFoam in the bottle and then topped up with warm water the car was foamed using nothing more than a Karcher K4.


















Dirt starting to run off..


































Then rinsed off..


































As you can see the wheels still need a light clean and there is a light film on the paintwork but I think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Impressive ChrisSt. How long did u 'let it dwell'? It worked great on the wheels,just as good or better than my g101 at 5-1 (I think of is it 10-1?) I've debated over snow foam, but I'm using a trf pre thru a pump sprayer. But your pic shows it works. But it does look messy. Different u rince the maroon jag off?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Not that long to be honest, probably no more than 10 minutes from start to finish. Yeah, I rinsed the Jag off.. It needed it too. :thumb:


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ive added a few pics of my grotty mondeo with 3 weeks worth of dirt. It was protected with dodo SNH about 4 months ago. I used ENVY snow foam and it works a treat for me. I let it well for about 10 minutes. The pics are just after ive PW the snow off. No washing had taken place yet. There was a very slight film of dirt on the bottom of the doors but hardly nothing.
Im all for the snow foam. AF citrus is great but i find cost per volume the snow foam wins and can be used as a shampoo too.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Very impressive results above


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Chemical guys no touch user here. Tried magifoam first but CG's stuff was much better


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Didnt know the snow foam can be used as a shampoo too?

For the cost and mess for me using a pre wash is much simpler, plus using a pre wash in winter you can take it in a pump sprayer to the local jet wash and use i there rather than creating an ice rink round your car and you dont get left with snow foam everywhere once finished.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> beat me too it, haha I'm thinking of trying 1:15 to start with and see how that goes


Im going to try it too. Just finished my magifoam and would prefer just to use a pump sprayer, and have tons on G101 so will see how i get on :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Im going to try it too. Just finished my magifoam and would prefer just to use a pump sprayer, and have tons on G101 so will see how i get on :thumb:


Stil got 2L of Magifoam, 3L of VP Citrus and about 5L of G101 .... need to use them up!!!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've always been a tad dubious when it comes to snow foam myself but I've tried a few different ones and I think it is actually down to the foam.

Autobrite foams don't seem to have cleaning power and I think they are just for show but foams like R-1NE, Cotton Candy, AMFoam all have excellent cleaning powers which you can actually see!

Just tried Fast Foam from AngelWax the other day too and the results were visible on the ground.

Never tried G101 via foam lance but defo gonna give that a bash now :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Didnt know the snow foam can be used as a shampoo too?
> 
> For the cost and mess for me using a pre wash is much simpler, plus using a pre wash in winter you can take it in a pump sprayer to the local jet wash and use i there rather than creating an ice rink round your car and you dont get left with snow foam everywhere once finished.


Some are really alkaline. Your hands get wrecked in no time. Only do it if ur wearing gloves.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm still learning about all these cleaning products. I had thought about going down the snowfoam route. But to be honest only because I like playing with the pressure washer.
I have always pre rinsed with plain water and even as a novice could see this did very little.
I tried G101 through the detergent bottle yesterday. It did shift quite a bit of muck and was more satisfying than using water only.Obviously I can't compare the results with any snowfoam. So my observations are based purely on fun and enjoyment which for me is what car cleaning is all about.
It was such an enjoyable experience I did not realise it was raining.
So carried on and did the engine bay too, then the door shuts and boot. Some spray went inside the car so this meant the interior got an unexpected clean aswell, just needed a wipe over. 
On a dull, miserable day the G101 method cheered me up no end. I'm not saying you can't have this much fun with Snowfoam, or which one cleans best I was just so happy I had to tell someone
Rich


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is what i have found:
BH Auofoam if im in a rush or feeling energetic - It doesnt really foam, but by god it can clean, dwell time is about 5mins, then rinse.

Magifoam will clean, Leave it for about 20-30mins which is perfect for lazy Sunday morning cleaning.

No Touch is a tad faster than magifoam, dwell time of about 10-15 mins.

I pick one depending on my mood.

BH autofoam is a no-no in the summer as it dries faster than i need it to dwell for, so for summer, use a long-lasting foam.

Pump spray pre-washes like VP citrus are also great, but far to "normal". I like it when the neighbours comment on the foam and my kids love it.
Problem is I had trouble with complaints a while back about the foam lingering in the gutter, but i have since solved that problem.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 for CG's no touch.
Tried a few other that did nothing to the cars. CG actually removed dirt when sprayed down.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I did a test a couple of years back comparing the effectiveness of snow foam against using just a pressure washer. The results were quite surprising.

For those that haven't seen it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Shiny said:


> I did a test a couple of years back comparing the effectiveness of snow foam against using just a pressure washer. The results were quite surprising.
> 
> For those that haven't seen it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


Looked at this thread when I first joined DW! One of the best on here IMO


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, i feel all warm inside now....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All this talk about snow foam creating a mess! it does disolve you know and it can all be easy rinced away when rincing your car. I thought I speak up in defence of snow foam beacause I love the stuff and it's fun to use too.:detailer:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Autobrite foams don't seem to have cleaning power and I think they are just for show


I disagree on that.
A while back I had to test a foam in development and put it up against AB Magifoam as comparison.

I think the result speaks for itself;


----------

